# NH Craigslist Today - FREE



## Samara (May 24, 2012)

http://nh.craigslist.org/pet/3034911083.html

4 week old mini rexes. 3 of them. Anyone able to take them in till they're older?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 24, 2012)

Well, the post has been deleted by the author. Hopefully someone let her know those babies were not really ready to go to "forever" homes.

K


----------



## Samara (May 24, 2012)

Weird..it still comes up on my computer. Must be cookies or something. 

Hopefully though!


----------

